# A couple choices for 8 year old



## cfiore (Dec 1, 2017)

So my son has been riding a hand me down Marin Hidden Country for a couple years now. It has seen better days and I think his ability is beginning to out grow it. The problem is we are on a tight budget. I was looking at sub $500 kids mountain bikes and would like to get him a new one. Locally (I want him to be able to test ride it) there is a Marin Bayview 24 & a GT Stomper Ace 24. They both come in sub $500. I was wondering if anyone has any input or thoughts or experience with either of those?

Thanks!


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

I would suggest finding a dealer who carries Orbea and take a look at the Orbea MX 24 lineup. The 24 Team is within your price range. No shock but you can add that later. The overall package with gearing and good geometry is worthwhile. Especially since you mentioned his skill is outgrowing his bike. Geometry (short rear triangle) is important.

Comencal Ramones isn't bad either. But I think finding a dealer might be tough.

The fork on the Bayview or the GT are going to hurt more than help. Those coil spring forks are really heavy and they barely move. So the kid winds up carrying the extra weight with no suspension advantage.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Second the idea to avoid those two bikes. Pretty sure they are bad. Unlike adult bikes, must kids bikes still suck and are filled with stuff that isn't functional (those coil forks etc)

I second what Sacto says. Those Orbea bikes are really nice and popular options.

You should tell us a little about how and what the kid rides today and what you imagine you'll be riding in the future. If you aren't crushing trails all the time a nice BMX is often a better option and cheaper yet high-end and better at building skills (cult or fit bikes 350$ for 16in or 18in).

As for 24in mt bikes, assuming your kid is pushing it, you could get a Norco Charger with an air fork (iirc) for around 700$. 

I really like hydraulic brakes for my kids (alot) but also the Norco Storm 4.3 looks pretty nice for the price (450$). Only rim brakes tho. Same with Prevelo Alpha 4 bike. Rim brakes and narrow tires but the bike is very nice and I like that their stuff is appropriately sized (no super long 155mm cranks iirc). 

Fyi keep an eye on Crank length, cassette range and chainring size. Companies seem to sneak some garbage into those and then they screw up the bike. You want something like 140mm cranks or slightly less. 11-34 cassette with a 30 or 32t ring would be decent. The little things plus the weight really make a difference. Good luck


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

> I think his ability is beginning to out grow it. The problem is we are on a tight budget. I was looking at sub $500 kids mountain bikes and would like to get him a new one.


That is about what I paid for Jnr's (8) USED Full Suss. (Norco Fluid)
I've spent money on it since but it wasn't absolutely necessary.

What is the problem with the Marin ??? (I don't know the bike in detail)
However ... as an educated guess the wheels weigh a ton, the fork doesn't work and weighs a ton and the cranks are WAY too long.... (This is pretty universal in that price bracket)

IF I was buying a new trail hard tail TODAY.... I would 3rd the choice of the Orbea's... super geo and short chain stays...

In your case I'd be tempted to buy some wheels and fork... and either buy a crank or modify one yourself (much easier than it sounds)... and stick on a decent group set like the Deore 10sp... some carbon bars, decent stem, saddle/seatpost etc.

Trailcraft will sell you the wheels and cranks... and if you call and ask nicely they might sell you the fork as a job lot.

You can get a RST F1rst from bike discount... 
https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/f1rst-air-24-mtb-suspension-fork-51499

and there are other crank and wheel possibilities


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

A little more expensive than your $500 budget if bought new, the Norco Charger 24.

I was fortunate to find a used one for $250. Took the time to clean it up, replaced both tubes and adjusted the gear settings, also swapped grips and trimmed the bars down. The bike also had been upgraded to XT rear der by the previous owner.

All said, pretty light bike, with wnat seems to be good geometry for reasonable cost.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Dude that's a sweet deal on that charger. Are the cranks the right size range? Really nice bike for the money and insanely nice for 250$


----------



## CaptainDecisive (Sep 4, 2007)

To comment on the OPs question -
comparing the Marin Bayview Trail 24 and GT Stomper Ace 24 using the specs online:
Both bikes have 50mm coil sprung forks. Even
Both bikes have 160mm mechanical discs. Even
GT has 3 finger brake levers while Marin has kids short reach levers. +1 Marin
GT has 8sp 11-34 gearing while Marin has 7sp 12-32. +1 GT
GT has 130mm cranks while Marin has 152mm cranks. +1 GT
GT has 28H wheels while Marin has 32H wheels. +1 GT
GT has 600mm bars while Marin has 590mm bars. Even
GT has 2.1" Kenda SB8 while Marin has 2.25" Vee Crown Gem. +1 Marin

I can't find the geometry for the GT online so can't compare it to the published Marin geometry.
But on paper I think the GT has the better spec. That's the one I'd get if I had to pick.
And then start acquiring nice upgrades 

I'm not in the US so don't know the local market and other models that might be available.


----------



## cfiore (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the input from everyone. I’m now looking at the rigids. We live in Fruita, CO. His favorite spot to ride is Kokopelli, Rustlers to be precise. We also ride 18 Rd North Fruita desert to change it up. We are limited in our options as I want him to ride it before I buy it. One of the local shops suggested a Raleigh Redux which they will have in a week. Another has a Norco Storm 4.3 and those are the only two local. There is also a Cannondale Trail 24 local. So really it is slim pickings in our price range.


----------

